# köfi aufziehen



## thefinish (21. März 2006)

wie zieht ihr eure köfis auf ohne das die nach dem zweiten wurf wie ein fragezeichen hängen 

habe bis jetzt immer von kopf bis zum schwanz aufgezogen 
habe zum schluß die nadel durch die schwanzwurzel gezogen 
aber der köfi sah nach den dritten wurf wieder wie ein fragezeichen aus 

gibt es ein besonderen trick wo der köfi gerade bleibt und man weit auswerfen kann #6


----------



## Franz_16 (21. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Ein "kleiner" Trick wenn du mit Pose angeln willst, nimm einen Driling oder einen großen Einzelhaken stich ihn dem Köfi durchs Kreuz und steck dann ein Stück Weckgummi auf den Drilling.
sieht dann so aus:






Was auch gegen "Fragenzeichenbildung" hilft ist, eine Spaghetti oder einen Ast mit reinstecken  da wo das Vorfach im Fisch verläuft. 

oder halt mit fischfetzen angeln:


----------



## Seebaer (21. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*



			
				thefinish schrieb:
			
		

> wie zieht ihr eure köfis auf ohne das die nach dem zweiten wurf wie ein fragezeichen hängen
> 
> habe bis jetzt immer von kopf bis zum schwanz aufgezogen
> habe zum schluß die nadel durch die schwanzwurzel gezogen
> ...


 
Hallo....
da wo die Nadel aus der Schwanzwurzel herauskommt wickel das Vorfach einmal im die Schwanzwurzel herum und steche es einfach nochmal durch. #6


----------



## esox_105 (22. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Eigentlich stört es den Raubfisch nicht wenn dein Köfi wie ein "Fragezeichen" aussieht, ansonsten kannst du ein Stück Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen welches etwas kürzer als der Köfi ist auf das Vorfach schieben, und dann wie gewohnt den Köfi aufziehen. Das Stück Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen im inneren des Köfis verhindert dann, daß der Köfi durch die wucht des auswerfens die unnatürliche Fragezeichenhaltung ein nimmt.


----------



## Willhelm Klink (22. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Nehmt ihr die Kofis aus???


----------



## Franz_16 (22. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*



			
				Willhelm Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt ihr die Kofis aus???



nein, meistens nicht.
Ausser wenn ich auf Aal gehe, dann schneide ich manchmal den Bauch vom Köfi auf, damit die Eingeweide etwas raushängen und der "Duft" etwas intensiver verströmt... obs wirklich was bringt - keine Ahnung


----------



## kea (22. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Nein,
nur leicht einschneiden, damit die Säfte fliessen. Gegen das Fragezeichen stopfe ich meistens einen Zahnstocher in den Köfi. Das hält die Wirbelsäule gerade und beugt Haltungschäden vor


----------



## thefinish (23. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

vielen dank für eure antworten 

dank an franz für:
wie stelle ich bilder ein


----------



## Willhelm Klink (23. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Ich danke euch auch für die hilfe


----------



## roffelos (26. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Hallo,
Ich ziehe immmer einen kleinen Knopf mit auf das Stahlvorfach und dan steche ich mit der KöFi-Nadel von Oben nach Unten durch den Fisch so das es aussieht als wenn er schwimmt.....keine Ahnung obs was bringt sieht aber gut aus:q. Mit dem Knopf verhinderst du dann das der Drilling in deinem KöFi "verschwindet" bzw. das der KöFi beim Wurf abgeht.

MFG
Thomas


----------



## melis (26. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Was für ein Gewicht haben so eure Köderfische bei welcher Länge(und bei Posenmontagen welche Tragkraft hat die Pose)? 
Zieht ihr die Fische bei höherem Gewicht oder einer Pose anders auf?


----------



## roffelos (26. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Hallo Melis,
Wieviel Gramm meine KöFi´s wiegen weiss ich nich....das mache ich immer son bischen nach Gefühl und natürlich danach was ich Angeln will. 
Aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das vorallen beim Hecht richtig Große KöFi´s fängiger sind als kleine. Speziell im Herbst und Winter. Die Pose suche ich auch immer so aus das ich sie gerade noch so sehen kann am besten natürlich ohne noch Blei dranhängen zu müssen sondern nur durch das Gewicht des KöFi´s.

Mit der Montage die ich für Köderfische benutze (s.Oben) kann man eigentlich alle Größen von KöFi´s Problemlos von Oben nach Unten aufziehen.

MFG
Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

Was macht Ihr denn für Gewaltwürfe? Voll durchgezogene Köfis 
auf dem Haken gekrümmt? Echt krass... :q :q :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: köfi aufziehen*

...mit dem Vorfach eine Schnurschlaufe um die Schwanzwurzel legen


----------

